# what is...?



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

what is auto detailing?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

expensive car vacuuming. except they clean EVERYTHING (if they're good). like they take q-tips to your air vents n' stuff.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

A 'good' detailer can restore damaged paint, do paintless dent removal, remove overspray, detail engines, interiors, and exteriors, basically make your car look better and shine brighter than when it was new.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

but it takes mad loot to get it done


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea 200+$ here in houston.. waxing.. engine, interior, it even smells new.. haha


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

does it include underwash?


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

we do underwashing here at the bodyshop, but I dont know if they do that sort of thing at dealerships or car wash places. But The last place I worked at a detail would usually set you back 2 bills


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

here in Ky. they only charge like the most ive seen was 175 b/c the is so much compition here everyone tries to get a lower price


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the detail guys at the dealership i work at will detail employees' cars for $10-20. it's so awsome.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

depends on what you want...if they are real detailers they can paint your car...give you decals...flames..etc...


----------

